# sex toys for women and men



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all, not sure where to post this, but I thought it was interesting.

In another thread a poster reacted negatively to a posted video that showed sex toys form men that were shaped like womens' genitals. 

At the same time in most posts people don't seem to have a problem with women using sex toys shaped like penises.


While I could complain about unfairness, the thing is that I get hte same (irrational) reaction. A woman using a dildo seems fine and rather sexy. A guy using an artificial vagina seems, well pathetic some how. 

Do lots of people get this reaction? Is there an asymmetry in how male and female sex toys and masturbation are viewed? 

(I posted in ladies lounge because the post that got me thinking was by a woman (I think)).


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

I've always thought it was funny that the idea of male masturbation is so much more socially acceptable than female masturbation, and yet sex toys designed for women are more acceptable than toys for men. 

But I'm guilty of thinking that any sex toy designed to look realistic is a little freaky, though. Especially those "fleshlights" etc. I don't know why. If it's bright green and sparkly it doesn't bother me, if it's neutral skin tones I'm cringing.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I hadn't thought about this, but you're right. I think of men who use fake vaginas as kind of pathetic - maybe because I think they wouldn't use them if the real thing were available. And if a man is with a woman, there's no way for the two of them to use that toy together. On the other hand, couples can use dildos together - it enhances the experience.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I'm a straight man. I find the image of a woman masturbating to generally be erotic, but of a man masturbating to be sort of gross / pathetic. What is the response of straight women to each?


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

firebelly1 said:


> I hadn't thought about this, but you're right. I think of men who use fake vaginas as kind of pathetic - maybe because I think they wouldn't use them if the real thing were available. And if a man is with a woman, there's no way for the two of them to use that toy together. On the other hand, couples can use dildos together - it enhances the experience.


I don't understand. What's the difference between a man using a dildo on his wife and a woman using a masturbation sleeve on her husband?


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/02/business/media/50-shades-of-green-shops-prepare-for-tie-ins-to-fifty-shades-of-grey-film.html?_r=0


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't really know if I want to analyze it but it rings true for some reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

